# 25:11 übersetzung bei bmx??



## jay-r1993 (20. Februar 2008)

hallo, was haltet ihr von einer 25:11 übersetzung am bmx? ist das zu leicht? hat das schon jmd ausprobiert?


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2008)

Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache, aber für empfehlenswert halte ich es nicht. Ich finde 30/11 zur Zeit schon recht reicht, von daher würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob sich nicht eher die Anschaffung eines größeren Kettenblattes oder kleineren Drivers lohnen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (20. Februar 2008)

25:11 ist schon extrem klein

bei sonem kleinen sprocket sollte es schon ein 9t driver
fürn 11er ritzel empfehle ich alle ab 30t, wobei das auch schon ziemlich klein is


----------



## Hertener (20. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre 30/13 und bin damit zufrieden, auch auf längeren Strecken, z.B. zum nächsten Spot. Gut, die Endgeschwindigkeit ist nicht ganz so toll, dafür überzeugen die Momente, in denen der kurze Antritt genügt, um Schwung zu holen.

*EDIT:*
Ah yo, hatte mal kurzfristig 33/16 dran. Das war mir dann aber wirklich zu klein.


----------



## Lizard.King (20. Februar 2008)

ich fahr immoment 30:9 und finde es gerade bei längeren fahrten (ca 5km zum spot) äusserst angenehm, beim  dirten ist es auch vom vorteil aber beim streeten schon zu hoch.


----------



## jay-r1993 (20. Februar 2008)

kaykay danke.


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Februar 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ich fahr immoment 30:9 und finde es gerade bei längeren fahrten (ca 5km zum spot) äusserst angenehm, beim  dirten ist es auch vom vorteil aber beim streeten schon zu hoch.



30-9 is krass.. ich fand 30-10schon zu schnell


----------



## Lizard.King (20. Februar 2008)

jo is auch krass aber man gewöhnt sich dran

25:9 war ziemlich perfekt mmN


----------



## jay-r1993 (21. Februar 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> 30-9 is krass.. ich fand 30-10schon zu schnell



was meinst du mit "zu schnell"? das treten in die pedale oder die endgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## gmozi (21. Februar 2008)

Wohl die Endgeschwindigkeit ...


----------



## L_AIR (12. März 2008)

also ich habe 36:13 und fährt sich super, im grunde fast das gleiche wie 27:10 oder 25:9, sieht nur nich so hübsch aus, geld für was anderes ist allerdings nicht da . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (12. März 2008)

wie oben gesagt:
entweder 30:11 oder 25:9


----------



## Lizard.King (13. März 2008)

ne nix entweder oder


----------



## gmozi (13. März 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ne nix entweder oder



??

Also ich würde nicht unbedingt auf Teufel komm raus darauf achten unbedingt 25:9 fahren zu können.

Ich würde halt bei gleicher Quali immer die billigere Variante nehmen. Und wenn ich dann 30:11 ( Kasettennabe ) oder 33:13 fahre ist mir das auch Wurscht.

Wichtig ist lediglich, dass das Übersetzungsverhältnis, die Quali und der Preis stimmen. Der geringe Gewichtsvorteil ( gerade bei eher unbeweglicher masse ) wäre für mich an letzter Stelle ein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## mazocher (13. März 2008)

ich fahre 25:11!
is wirklich, wie schon gesagt, geschmackssache!
ich finds recht geil da du innerhalb kurzer distanzen sehr schnel tempo bekommst! gerad beim streeten teilweise nötig!
um ne längere strecke zufahren würd ich dir von der übersetzung abrahten! zum dirten auch nichso super


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2008)

los, 22:8 fahren, is schän leicht hab ich gehört!


----------



## jay-r1993 (19. März 2008)

das problem is, dass ich park fahr aber dorthin 15min mit dem bike brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (19. März 2008)

uuuuh und?


----------



## Lizard.King (19. März 2008)

das ist natürlich ein riesen problem
was machen wir denn jetzt


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (19. März 2008)

auto


----------



## SeeeB (19. März 2008)

DD_Dirtzzz schrieb:


> auto



ne laufen


----------



## Hertener (19. März 2008)

Motor ans Bike flanschen.


----------



## jay-r1993 (20. März 2008)

das problem lösen wir, indem ich aufhör bmx zu fahrn


----------



## L_AIR (20. März 2008)

never touch a running system!

-> so lassen ^^


----------



## Flatpro (20. März 2008)

change a running system und 25:11 ist kein running system. dat trittste dir doch n wolf


----------

